# Help with kitchen, too many whites!



## Albivander (Mar 15, 2013)

I moved in to a new apartment where everything is painted some different shade of white or off white . It makes everything look dysfunctional and dingy.

I need help with the kitchen, the cabinets are a brilliant white, the walls are an eggshell off white, the countertops are a white and light tan speckled type pattern. The floor is a dark tan and white tile. 

BUT management here is pretty strict on painting, if I want to paint, I have to keep the colors extremely neutral and they approve the color first. They won't let me repaint the cabinets, so I figured I would get a wall color to tie it all together.

What neutral color could i possibly use to tie tan colored countertops to the brilliant white cabinets?

Also, the lighting in the kitchen is all fluorescent, which makes the cabinets look terribly bright in contrast to everything else, what type of lighting can i get to tone down the cabinets in contrast to everything else, but is still bright enough for kitchen activities.

Thanks!


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

It's hard to tell how bad it looks from your description, but if the cabinets are glossy you could lightly sand them with the finest sandpaper you could find to turn them into eggshell or whatever is one level flatter than they are now.


----------



## Albivander (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll take a picture and post it when I have a moment. The cabinets it appears were painted with a semi gloss paint. I did try and lightly sand it but the paint just came off and revealed what looks like laminate over particle board type material, I would guess. But its just a bunch of different whites and the only thing I can really work with are the walls.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Albivander said:


> BUT management here is pretty strict on painting...


Then decorate around it.


----------



## KathyBales (Mar 15, 2013)

*Paint the walls*

Since your main option is to paint the walls a neutral color that your apartment management approves, I'd go with a light to medium tan color that would complement the tan in the counter tops and be lighter than the tan in the floor. Having the walls this darker color will eliminate the contrast between the bright white cupboards and the current off-white walls. Then you can use accessories to add color and tie the white and tan together.


----------

